# Greetings from Portland, OR (realistic Vocaloid songs)



## dannparks (May 7, 2013)

Hello, I'm an amateur musician who started playing in garage bands in the 70s, MIDI in the 80s (anyone remember the Atari ST?), and now virtual instruments - just for fun. I recently discovered *Vocaloids* as a way to create songs with vocals. NOW DON'T LAUGH :^) Yes, there is a Japanese pop-culture doing an electronic, auto-tuned sound, but I try to focus on realism in a more conventional rock-band-like VST instrument setting. I have to say that the new Avanna voice and V3 software are pretty amazing.

Here are 4 songs I did with Avanna. Zero-G was kind enough to put some of my work on the Avanna demo site. Of course, computers will never replace real singers, but give a quick listen and you might be surprised how carefully tweaking phonemes, expressions, and adding breaths can create a quite realistic impression.









I know my music, structure, and lyrics are quite simplistic. I'm hoping that listening and connecting with the musicians on the forum will help me improve my writing, musicianship and mixing.

Thanks for listening and comments.

Dann


----------

